# The Dream Critic / Town Advisor !



## Fruitcup (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello! 

I can give advice about what to do with empty spots or where to put PWPs.
Giving background information like what kind of town you are going for will help for a better review. 
If you just want a visit, please visit back.

Personal Favorites:
Mulino: 7F00-0038-E93F
Sundrive: 7C00-007E-891F
Honmei: 4F00-0024-C703
Wasser: 4E00-0017-3E5D
Sol: 5F00-001A-86DC
Vesper: 5B00-0013-938D

Feel free to visit my towns as well, I love getting feedback! 
​


----------



## Shydragon (Jan 21, 2017)

Could you give me some advice for Eventide? It's very unfinished, but I'd like some feedback on the paths and stuff! The flower designs on the ground show where I'm gonna be putting a flower for my flower art, so keep that in mind.

DA: 4E00-0031-15C1


----------



## Laureline (Jan 21, 2017)

Mine is in my signature. It still feels like it's lacking something or a few things. I just don't know what to add or take away.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 21, 2017)

I have some in my signature. You are welcome to visit one or all, if you like.


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 21, 2017)

Shydragon said:


> Could you give me some advice for Eventide? It's very unfinished, but I'd like some feedback on the paths and stuff! The flower designs on the ground show where I'm gonna be putting a flower for my flower art, so keep that in mind.
> 
> DA: 4E00-0031-15C1



The idea of the flower art is really cool, I look forward to seeing it completed. 
You have very unique path designs. Maybe line more plants around them, like bushes, I'd recommend the hydrangeas because they have similar colors to your paths. 
Only your middle bridge connects with the paths, maybe do it so that all or none of the paths connect to the bridges?

For me what helped the most while building my town was to first connect all the important buildings, bridges, and permanent residents with a path. Also, to keep in mind what kind of theme you are going for and use pwp similar to that theme. 

Etoile fits in perfectly with the town, she is so cute! And Cindy's outfit, I love it, very fitting for the mayor, so perfect! Makes me want to design my own mayorly outfit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lykaios said:


> Mine is in my signature. It still feels like it's lacking something or a few things. I just don't know what to add or take away.



I like that all of your villagers are on the lower half of the map, my town is the same way. 
Your collection of flowers is very impressive. A problem with all the flowers is that it currently leaves places a bit unaccessible such as Merry's house. (By unaccessible I mean no run zone)
Maybe adding more pwps to the upper half of the town would be nice. 
The flower bed below Leaf's house is kind of lost there since the flowers on top of it blend in with its surrounding. 
More variety on how the flowers are placed can also spruce it up a bit.


----------



## NicoShaytan (Jan 21, 2017)

Starail is still very much in progress, but I don't know where else to head. What pwps should I put up? Should I include blue hydrangea bushes with my blue roses to line my paths? I'm unsure. My theme is an English country town, with a blue-and-purple asthetic. I mean to evoke the sense of walking among the stars.

DA: 5F00-0036-6DE0


----------



## Laureline (Jan 21, 2017)

Now that you mention it I do see what you mean about merry's house. I think I might put some bushes, mushrooms and trees around it. Sorta like she lives in the middle of the forest. 

Yeah I thought the Flower bed would look nice but it does seem to blend in. I kinda want to see what it looks like in the spring. 

Thank you for visiting!


----------



## Lululand (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm going to fix a few things and update it fully for the last time in a couple days, so... any kind of advice would be appreciated  

DA's in my sig


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 21, 2017)

NicoShaytan said:


> Starail is still very much in progress, but I don't know where else to head. What pwps should I put up? Should I include blue hydrangea bushes with my blue roses to line my paths? I'm unsure. My theme is an English country town, with a blue-and-purple asthetic. I mean to evoke the sense of walking among the stars.
> 
> DA: 5F00-0036-6DE0



Very creative name, I really like it.
I think adding the blue hydrangeas would be a great idea, not to mention it will let you spread out more blue roses. I have many blue hydrangeas with my blue and white violets and it really matches and looks so well when they bloom. Bushes can really make an area pop. Your paths are very pretty and ornate btw. 
Beau seems to be kind of in the way of the path and bridge right below it, maybe move that bridge (or him)? 
The area you have right below the cafe is a perfect place to make a mini plaza, you can add benches or fountains, anything really, it can make it look like a "hangout" place.
Adding illuminated pwps can help evoke the walking among the stars vibe, find a big enough space and design an all lights area/plaza/block. Maybe right across the upper bridge on the right? You could even dedicate a house to a space like theme with the sun, moon, and asteroids. 
Putting flowers in front of the bridges really breaks the running flow, one can accidentally destroy the precious blue roses. 
It would be nice if the path that leads to the upper bridge continued upwards to meet with the well and lead all the way to the metal bench. 
I like where you have the campsite, it is nice having it close to the camp grounds. You can make a tree tunnel right underneath the campsite so that the tunnel leads up to the tent. It is a very tricky sliver of land to deal with.
  The fairytale lamp posts seem a bit scattered and random, maybe add some kind of order to them?


----------



## StiX (Jan 21, 2017)

Would love some advice! I have a couple of empty spots that I don't know what to do with... some general ideas would be nice too! I don't time travel but I do reset for villager house placement!  I know the flowers are a mess too, but they're everywhere and I'm not sure what to do with them either!

6E00-000F-8519


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 21, 2017)

Lululand said:


> I'm going to fix a few things and update it fully for the last time in a couple days, so... any kind of advice would be appreciated
> 
> DA's in my sig



Wow, perfect day to save the dream, such puffy clouds!!
I really like how the trees are and pwps are outlined by those bricks. 
So colorful and pretty! Such a happy town!! I love the symmetry above the plaza, I'm a big sucker for it. 
Using the totem pole in the playground is very different and creative, I would have never thought of it.
I'm not really a fan of fake grass but this looks so good. You don't need advice, you showing off! This town is so beautiful!!! 
The only tiny thing that I would change is right below the train station, the top left topiary, I would switch it for a tree stump to better match the rock on its opposite side. It would also give you an extra pwp, it could be used in the flower patch above the police station.
But, yeah, just wow. Very well organized and pretty, it shows you have put a lot of time and effort into it, congratulations.


----------



## P. Star (Jan 21, 2017)

I would love some feedback on my dream, the dream address is in my signature


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 21, 2017)

StiX said:


> Would love some advice! I have a couple of empty spots that I don't know what to do with... some general ideas would be nice too! I don't time travel but I do reset for villager house placement!  I know the flowers are a mess too, but they're everywhere and I'm not sure what to do with them either!
> 
> 6E00-000F-8519



Maybe add more bushes to go along the flowers. Try to get a silver axe to make more of your stumps special ones, it's a simple touch that really adds to the whole look. 
I like how your bridges are set up on the map, looks really cool. 
The fire pit seems a bit out of place next to the fountain and flower arch. 
I like the area right below the cafe. 
The area right above the police station and right below Chai's house can be used to make a playground or a plaza of some sort. You could add a fountain, flower clock, or some other fairly large pwp in the empty spot to the left of where the dr who cutout is. 
A bench/hammock/resting area can be added right next to the water pump for the villagers.


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 21, 2017)

P. Star said:


> I would love some feedback on my dream, the dream address is in my signature



So many new villagers, very cool.
Waking up the plaza looks very pretty, very nice map.
Nice use of leafless trees, the house and its exterior fit in perfectly there.
I kinda wish the money tree path led to something, even if it was something tiny like a gift or stump to sit on.
I like the organization and how the paths all lead to something. 
I like the way stiches's house is placed and developed, it really shows your love for him. 
Great overall symmetry, I really like that. 
Part of me wishes the path below stiches was a three tile road instead of a one-tile-bush-in-between road, it would make it easier to go by. 
Very nice and colorful, very good at landscaping. The middle part below the river feels like a very nice garden, fun to walk through.
Very pretty town, the path you chose looks great with it, and a very nice time of day too.


----------



## Lululand (Jan 21, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> Wow, perfect day to save the dream, such puffy clouds!!
> I really like how the trees are and pwps are outlined by those bricks.
> So colorful and pretty! Such a happy town!! I love the symmetry above the plaza, I'm a big sucker for it.
> Using the totem pole in the playground is very different and creative, I would have never thought of it.
> ...



Oh my, I'm getting all flustered here ^^ but thanks! I'm glad you noticed the sky, I've set my town's date in August specifically because I wanted to capture the puffy clouds... I just couldn't help it, I love them more than any other weather status of the game, even more than double rainbows...

Replacing one of the topiaries for a treestump is actually a great idea! :O I've been cursing against that damn rock ever since I started landscaping the area, and I was also a little bummed out about hitting the max PWP limit so soon... so that would be a great way to kill two birds with one stone!


Thank you so much for the advice! I'm glad you enjoyed your visit


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 21, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I have some in my signature. You are welcome to visit one or all, if you like.



So many options, I picked Farmland.
Such cute paths, the flower tile is very pretty. I like how colorful it is.
The idea of making the bus stop into a fruit stand is very clever. 
I kinda wish there were a bit more trees, it looks a tiny bit bare on the top half.
I really like the peach road.
I had a bit of trouble understanding why the gyroids were scattered on the bottom left, are they supposed to be field workers? 
The ideas of each of the houses is very cool and creative. 
Very pretty and well organized with a good amount of symmetry and very colorful, very nice.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Jan 21, 2017)

I've only got one: 4B00-0033-32C5, Pallet

Other than tinkering around with the houses here and there it's pretty much done, but I love getting visitors.


----------



## NicoShaytan (Jan 21, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> Very creative name, I really like it.
> I think adding the blue hydrangeas would be a great idea, not to mention it will let you spread out more blue roses. I have many blue hydrangeas with my blue and white violets and it really matches and looks so well when they bloom. Bushes can really make an area pop. Your paths are very pretty and ornate btw.
> Beau seems to be kind of in the way of the path and bridge right below it, maybe move that bridge (or him)?
> The area you have right below the cafe is a perfect place to make a mini plaza, you can add benches or fountains, anything really, it can make it look like a "hangout" place.
> ...



Thank you so much! I'll definitely get started on that plaza area by the cafe, that's a super cute idea. I will try to connect the paths (and redirect around Beau, I DID hate I that it gets congested through there), plus all the floral and tree advice. I have killed...more than a few cosmos and roses. I had thought about the illuminated pwps, but I hadn't even considered a star themed house. The small green one on the bottom left? I'll make it bigger and spacier! 

To be honest, I like having the full apple orchard in that large space to the right of my top-most bridge, so I'm not sure if I want to put illuminated pwps in there... I might try it near Lucky's house in the southern right side. But if I put the illuminated arch below the well, would I be able to run my path through it and up to the well?


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 21, 2017)

MrGameAndScotch said:


> I've only got one: 4B00-0033-32C5, Pallet
> 
> Other than tinkering around with the houses here and there it's pretty much done, but I love getting visitors.



I have visited your town before, very colorful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NicoShaytan said:


> Thank you so much! I'll definitely get started on that plaza area by the cafe, that's a super cute idea. I will try to connect the paths (and redirect around Beau, I DID hate I that it gets congested through there), plus all the floral and tree advice. I have killed...more than a few cosmos and roses. I had thought about the illuminated pwps, but I hadn't even considered a star themed house. The small green one on the bottom left? I'll make it bigger and spacier!
> 
> To be honest, I like having the full apple orchard in that large space to the right of my top-most bridge, so I'm not sure if I want to put illuminated pwps in there... I might try it near Lucky's house in the southern right side. But if I put the illuminated arch below the well, would I be able to run my path through it and up to the well?



I'm glad I could be of help. 
I don't know how well the path would run through the arch but everything is always worth a shot to get a town going. 
I look forward to seeing your town grow and progress, cheers!


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 21, 2017)

My other town Chocolat, 5B00-0011-F739

It's currently in a WIP, but outside is almost done.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 21, 2017)

are you OK with hacked town dreams? im working on my town but i recently hacked and would like for someone to see how it looks


----------



## RainbowPanda (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh this is something I really needed, I'm close to finishing my town and I need advice for how to bring it all together and what to do with any empty spots. My DA is 7E00-0018-BB2C   , I'm going for a town that is a cute and pretty little village, it's quite hard to describe haha.
Thank you in advance! I will gladly visit your dream town, I love visiting dreams ^^
Ah yes, the part under the town hall near the cafe and Violet's house is a four-seasons garden that changes every season. I haven't finished it for winter this time round as I was busy with other parts of town, so you don't need to give any feedback for this part of town ^^ I aim to get my whole town finished by spring, so the garden for spring WILL be finished


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 22, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> My other town Chocolat, 5B00-0011-F739
> 
> It's currently in a WIP, but outside is almost done.



I had visited your vista before, fun town! 

About Chocolat,
Very pretty plaza with the cedar trees.
The paths are also very pretty, I haven't seen them before, nice color. 
I like how organized the houses are, the part beneath the plaza is a cute residential area. 
I think its kinda weird to have a tiny strip of a biscuit path right before the bridge on the left. I really like the fountain area that bridge leads up to though. 
The area with the white benches is also very pretty but the statute fountain is getting a tiny bit repetitive. Maybe switch one or two of them with other pwps like the cube, the shoe sculpture, or thing that shoots out water. 
I think the two areas with the tree stump and candy would look better if it were a special stump, maybe a heart to show the love of candy?
The blank space below viche can fit a nice fountain or illuminated heart. You could also get rid of the tiny stump area right next to it to expand the area and make a lil something there. Like a nice symmetrical landscape. 
Love the area with the bell and windmill. 
Cute park area, the hopscotch is really cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



poyonomatopoeia said:


> are you OK with hacked town dreams? im working on my town but i recently hacked and would like for someone to see how it looks



I'm perfectly fine with hacked towns, it's really cool when one can do absolutely anything with a town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowPanda said:


> Oh this is something I really needed, I'm close to finishing my town and I need advice for how to bring it all together and what to do with any empty spots. My DA is 7E00-0018-BB2C   , I'm going for a town that is a cute and pretty little village, it's quite hard to describe haha.
> Thank you in advance! I will gladly visit your dream town, I love visiting dreams ^^
> Ah yes, the part under the town hall near the cafe and Violet's house is a four-seasons garden that changes every season. I haven't finished it for winter this time round as I was busy with other parts of town, so you don't need to give any feedback for this part of town ^^ I aim to get my whole town finished by spring, so the garden for spring WILL be finished



Keeping up with the seasons takes a lot of dedication, kudos to you!
Sprinkle is the best penguin villager, 10/10 town lol
Making a town look cute is extra hard during the winter.
I feel like overall, in the top area of ton near retail and the windmill, it need a bit more trees, it looks a tiny bit barren. 
Maybe make the stump near sakura special.
You could lower Rose's house and move it over one block to the right to be matched with Fuchsia's house. Doing this will give you more room between retail and the houses and you could make a little plaza area in front on retail. 
I feel like the area with the bus stop, bench, bell, and hot spring makes no sense together. Maybe if there were more of a partition with trees and bushes between them or maybe just move them apart.
Your bottom bridge does not aline with the path.
I like that you two bridges, having an extra pwp is always good. 
So much stuff on the ground in front of weronika's house. She has a really cute outfit on. 
I really like your campsite area.
The bamboo right next to rosies house does not let one walk towards the pretty zen area without having to step on the 'water'.
I also like the area right beneath the train station.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jan 22, 2017)

You can visit Ophylix. It's in my signature. I'm working on getting my other towns ready, but it'll be a while before I have DAs for those.


----------



## RainbowPanda (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you for the feedback! I realised how many things I forgot to pick up, whoopsie >-> The town is still a WIP, but I will certainly take your advice into account


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 22, 2017)

GuerreraD said:


> If you want to visit dreams, I'll be happy to have you participating in my dream little game. Plus, you can win bells and a secret prize!
> Just look for the thread, very easy to find.



Thank you for your invitation but I do not think I will be participating, again, thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MightyMunchlax said:


> You can visit Ophylix. It's in my signature. I'm working on getting my other towns ready, but it'll be a while before I have DAs for those.



Is there anything in particular you want comments one?

If you just want a visit, visit my town as well!


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 22, 2017)

Mine is 4B00-002E-BB37. I would love for you to visit! Pretty much all I have to do is finish up houses and figure out PWPs for empty areas (so any advice on that would be great!). And fill every last spot with flowers, lmao. Anyway, I'd really love to hear your thoughts! I'm out right now, but I hope to visit your town later if I get a chance to play! It looks too cute from your signature.


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 22, 2017)

AmarilloVerde said:


> Mine is 4B00-002E-BB37. I would love for you to visit! Pretty much all I have to do is finish up houses and figure out PWPs for empty areas (so any advice on that would be great!). And fill every last spot with flowers, lmao. Anyway, I'd really love to hear your thoughts! I'm out right now, but I hope to visit your town later if I get a chance to play! It looks too cute from your signature.



Thank you, I hope you enjoy it if you visit. 
Nice dark paths, they really match the modern bridges, very cool. 
I kinda wish the statue fountains were aligned with the tree plaza.
I like the light sign pwp near the two bridges, its rarely used but looks very cool.
The upper corner near retail seems a bit barren, maybe add some cedars? 
Very pretty statue fountain area.
I wish there were more plants in the black tulip patch below the train station, same goes for the patch of black roses near muffy.
Is Ike a new bear? He looks so cool and his house really matches your modern theme. 
To be honest I feel like there are too many statue fountains, it makes them feel less special the more there are. Maybe try a cube sculpture or a tokyo tower? 
You can add a little sitting area in front of the cafe, if you don't have available pwps you can make them with stumps.
If greta moves out you can make a nice front plaza for your town hall with a fountain or flower clock. 
It would be nice if the left bridge's path continued downwards and connected to the rest of the pavement.
It was nice visitng, I really like modern towns.


----------



## Arabelle (Jan 22, 2017)

Feel free to visit mine - updated address is in my signature c:  it's a fairy tale themed town, with pastel color tones.. hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 22, 2017)

Arabelle said:


> Feel free to visit mine - updated address is in my signature c:  it's a fairy tale themed town, with pastel color tones.. hope you enjoy!!



I have visited before, pretty town, and nice signature too!


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jan 22, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> Is there anything in particular you want comments one?
> 
> If you just want a visit, visit my town as well!


Nah, not in particular. This town is like 98% done, and it's the only one I have a DA for right now cause it's my most complete town. I'll visit yours tomorrow evening when I get home from class/work.


----------



## Candyapple (Jan 23, 2017)

I'd be happy if you could visit the dream of Biscotti. My town is new, created it right before Christmas after selling my old one (that was a mess) to Nook. But I already did a lot of work on it. I'd like to have an opinion in general, and about my mixed paths, if it feels like it's "too much" or not... and also about villagers area: I'm not sure if it looks ok the mix of bamboo and perfect apple trees. The feeling I'd like to give is a vacation relaxing town. I'm sure it would look better if it was summer xD but for now gotta stick with snow for a little while (I TT to unlock things but not too far away in time.)
Thank you! ( btw I visited fruitcup twice, love it!) 
Biscotti 7B00-0034-8A1E


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 23, 2017)

MightyMunchlax said:


> Nah, not in particular. This town is like 98% done, and it's the only one I have a DA for right now cause it's my most complete town. I'll visit yours tomorrow evening when I get home from class/work.



Right off the bat, beautiful path work!
So refreshing to see green again, I can't wait for the winter to be over.
I have no complaints, it is a very pretty town. Great selection of paths and landscaping. A very fun and beautiful town to explore. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Candyapple said:


> I'd be happy if you could visit the dream of Biscotti. My town is new, created it right before Christmas after selling my old one (that was a mess) to Nook. But I already did a lot of work on it. I'd like to have an opinion in general, and about my mixed paths, if it feels like it's "too much" or not... and also about villagers area: I'm not sure if it looks ok the mix of bamboo and perfect apple trees. The feeling I'd like to give is a vacation relaxing town. I'm sure it would look better if it was summer xD but for now gotta stick with snow for a little while (I TT to unlock things but not too far away in time.)
> Thank you! ( btw I visited fruitcup twice, love it!)
> Biscotti 7B00-0034-8A1E



What a nice to time to save your dream.
I don't mind time traveling or hacking to be honest. 
Your paths seem kind of disorganized. What people usually do, that I think works, is to have a main path and then use a different pattern for side paths/side locations, you could also use an extra 3rd path to outline pwps or buildings. I think that would be the best way to approach multiple paths. 
Personally I like it when all the villagers are on one side of the map, that's how it is in my town as well. 
I bet it does look a lot better during the summer, winter can be a very difficult time to make towns look good.
I kinda like the bamboo and perfect apple combo, it's very unique, I haven't seen it done before.
The rock pwp at the top looks really cool with those paths.
I feel like you have a good sum of modern pwp but it seems to clash with the zen pwps and the brown brick paths. 
Overall I really like where your town is heading, you have a really nice town layout as well.   
And thank you, I am glad you like my town.


----------



## Candyapple (Jan 23, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> What a nice to time to save your dream.
> I don't mind time traveling or hacking to be honest.
> Your paths seem kind of disorganized. What people usually do, that I think works, is to have a main path and then use a different pattern for side paths/side locations, you could also use an extra 3rd path to outline pwps or buildings. I think that would be the best way to approach multiple paths.
> Personally I like it when all the villagers are on one side of the map, that's how it is in my town as well.
> ...



I don't use hacks, only TT because otherwise I have no patience to unlock things haha! Anyways thanks alot for the feedback. I'll try get rid of the brown path but I'll keep the stone one for side areas.. Maybe I'll look for some light colored brick path, that probably looks better with modern theme. Or greyish. I did the same mistake in my old town , and paths ended up looking too confusing xD


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 23, 2017)

Candyapple said:


> I don't use hacks, only TT because otherwise I have no patience to unlock things haha! Anyways thanks alot for the feedback. I'll try get rid of the brown path but I'll keep the stone one for side areas.. Maybe I'll look for some light colored brick path, that probably looks better with modern theme. Or greyish. I did the same mistake in my old town , and paths ended up looking too confusing xD



Paths can really make a town. Whatever you do I bet it will look good, I look forward to seeing the progression of your town.


----------



## SaviorSword (Jan 23, 2017)

Almost everyone that visit'd my town always give me praise for a well made town. My Dream Address SHOULD be in my signature. If it's not there, let me know. It's also on a modern theme, so that should fit more to yar tastes. 

Now with that bein' said, the town is still work-in-progress. The main items that's still bein' work'd on are:

Removal of all non-hybrid lowers
More Blue and White Pansies to finish off the bush borders.
Addition of a few more PWPs.

Lastly to note is that if there's a main attraction, that'd probably be my own house.
Finally, with that all said I hope ya enjoy my town! Please be honest on the critique, lyin's not gonna help anyone out here.


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 23, 2017)

SaviorSword said:


> Almost everyone that visit'd my town always give me praise for a well made town. My Dream Address SHOULD be in my signature. If it's not there, let me know. It's also on a modern theme, so that should fit more to yar tastes.
> 
> Now with that bein' said, the town is still work-in-progress. The main items that's still bein' work'd on are:
> 
> ...



You didn't post your dream address.


----------



## SaviorSword (Jan 23, 2017)

Well darn, my signature didn't show up on that post.
Anywho, here it is: 5A00-000F-E2F9


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 23, 2017)

SaviorSword said:


> Well darn, my signature didn't show up on that post.
> Anywho, here it is: 5A00-000F-E2F9



I like how it's one long walking strip with the two parallel bridges. I also really like the four modern light post in the intersection. I wish in some parts the paths continued, for example the bottom path could have continued until it reach resetti, or the path could have continued until it met under diana's house. 
Where the windmill is, it would be nice to see the orange trees to its right as well.
I wish something were happening right in front of the campgrounds, like a nice pwp display, a plaza or something to do there.
I feel like some areas are lacking trees or bushes or pwps, for example next to lolly's house, the big patch of yellow roses and the flower patch above julian.
You could put a sign or a 1by1 pwp in front of the cafe, where the yellow tulip is.   
I like how the bushes outline the paths.
The intersection below retail, if a bush does not grow on the bottom right corner you could remove all corners and put matching flowers to make it more even than having one blank corner. 
You seem to have a small entrance to the left of the police station, below your pond, are you putting a pwp there? It would look nice.
Where your wind turbine is, it would look nice if whatever you put below is also above, it would look good if you put cedar trees above the turbine as well. 
If you are going for a modern town using the changing illuminated sign, the one with nook on it, would be cool to use, also the cube sculpture. 
Your town is very promising.


----------



## SaviorSword (Jan 23, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> I like how it's one long walking strip with the two parallel bridges. I also really like the four modern light post in the intersection. I wish in some parts the paths continued, for example the bottom path could have continued until it reach resetti, or the path could have continued until it met under diana's house.
> *I decide'd to stop the path to the Campground to give a slightly non-urbanized look. I don't quite understand what ya meant by under Diana's house.*
> 
> Where the windmill is, it would be nice to see the orange trees to its right as well.
> ...



Responses are in bold. Thanks for takin' yar time lookin' around! It was quite helpful.


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 23, 2017)

SaviorSword said:


> Responses are in bold. Thanks for takin' yar time lookin' around! It was quite helpful.



The stuff I'm saying are just things I would do, keep in mind that you don't have to listen or do any of it. 
The dead patches are killers! I hated having to work around them. 
The spot with the turbine has a great potential to be anything, any pwp will look great there. 
I forgot about the tokyo tower, so many modern pwps that can be used! 
What I do when it comes to 2x2 pwps is usually have my 2x2 paths lead up to them and then surround them, that's what really worked for me when I organized my town.
I did read the hybrid note, I don't really understand what you mean by it though and, no, I didn't visit your house, I don't think I'm good with interiors. :s


----------



## SaviorSword (Jan 23, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> The stuff I'm saying are just things I would do, keep in mind that you don't have to listen or do any of it.
> *I'm aware, but ya did brin' up some good points though.*
> 
> I did read the hybrid note, I don't really understand what you mean by it though
> ...



Responses are in bold again. If I do go around yar dream, would ya like my opinions? It's the least I could do for yar help.


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 23, 2017)

SaviorSword said:


> Responses are in bold again. If I do go around yar dream, would ya like my opinions? It's the least I could do for yar help.



Sure if you like. 
Your town will look so good with said flowers, I'm a sucker for blue pansies.


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 24, 2017)

I feel like I should change my paths, should I? I'm also pretty lazy when it comes to it...


----------



## Candyapple (Jan 24, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> I feel like I should change my paths, should I? I'm also pretty lazy when it comes to it...



I changed all my paths!! I got a really good idea. I didn't update my dream yet tho. Later I'll go back to visit fruitcup but from what I remember the paths were pretty cool!


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 24, 2017)

Candyapple said:


> I changed all my paths!! I got a really good idea. I didn't update my dream yet tho. Later I'll go back to visit fruitcup but from what I remember the paths were pretty cool!



Thank you, you are too kind!
I look forward to visiting your town again.


----------



## Candyapple (Jan 24, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> Thank you, you are too kind!
> I look forward to visiting your town again.



No problem! I'm in fruitcup right now  just had a delicious coffee at Solange's house!  I love how everything in town is perfectly symmetrical and colorful, it shows how much planning you did on your town. You said you would like to change your paths? Well your
paths look very elegant , maybe you could try something with some pastel colors. Maybe keeping the checkered board idea but in different colors, like pastel yellow and white , or light green and white or any other combo. Or I can also imagine some elegant marble white pattern with little decor.
I adore the little sign with your map painted on it! And the fountain area with the blue flowers .. I would sleep in that garden! Zzzzzzz so peaceful and relaxing^^


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 25, 2017)

Candyapple said:


> No problem! I'm in fruitcup right now  just had a delicious coffee at Solange's house!  I love how everything in town is perfectly symmetrical and colorful, it shows how much planning you did on your town. You said you would like to change your paths? Well your
> paths look very elegant , maybe you could try something with some pastel colors. Maybe keeping the checkered board idea but in different colors, like pastel yellow and white , or light green and white or any other combo. Or I can also imagine some elegant marble white pattern with little decor.
> I adore the little sign with your map painted on it! And the fountain area with the blue flowers .. I would sleep in that garden! Zzzzzzz so peaceful and relaxing^^



Thank you, it makes me happy to know that others enjoy my town. 
I reallly like the ideas of a marble path or one with green in it, I'll see if I can whip something up. 
Thank you for your visit and thoughts!


----------



## Fruitcup (Jan 26, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 6, 2017)

Lemme visit your dream towns!


----------



## Candyapple (Feb 6, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> Lemme visit your dream towns!



Hi Fruitcup! I updated the dream of Biscotti in a warm day of march! Not finished but I put a lot of work in it! Hope you enjoy!

Biscotti 7B00-0034-8A1E


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi~ I'm not looking for a critique, but more of a lot of advice xD There's more info in my thread I made, and my DA is in my sig


----------



## Richluna (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, please visit my town!!!! Still working on it!! Thabk you very much!! ��

Town: Rosewood
DA: 4C00-003C-748A


----------



## Elo (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd love some ideas for landscaping and/or pwp placement if you get a chance! I know I want to put a wisteria trellis where my hybrid breeding is at, but I have no idea what to do with the rest of the town. 

Virmire 4D00-003E-898D


----------



## treetops (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi there! Could you please give me advice for my town, Platinum?

A few things to note - this town is going to be an autumn town, even though it's set in winter at a moment. I'm also planning to kick one of my villagers out (Rod) so that I can find a better spot for my tenth villager. And my town is far from complete. It looks like a garbage tip right now with items everywhere, but I hope that isn't a big deal!

7C00-003E-9DBD.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 7, 2017)

I need advice!!! ;-; I feel like my town is missing something but idk what, I love my hybrids but idk what to do to make my town look nicer & more aesthetically pleasing !!


DA: 6C00-0015-A549


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 7, 2017)

4F00-002C-75D4
I'm definitely in need of some help. My town isn't done and I still have a few empty spaces to fill, but I'm at my max for PWP's! I already plan to breed more hybrids and add in some tree stumps for little sitting areas. I'm also thinking about demolishing the 2 signs I have by the beach to make room for more projects, but I feel like they add a nice touch so idk.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 7, 2017)

Candyapple said:


> Hi Fruitcup! I updated the dream of Biscotti in a warm day of march! Not finished but I put a lot of work in it! Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Biscotti 7B00-0034-8A1E



Wow!! It is looking so good! I'm loving the paths, it shows you have really been working on it! You should be very proud, it's looking GREAT!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> Hi~ I'm not looking for a critique, but more of a lot of advice xD There's more info in my thread I made, and my DA is in my sig



Having a cute pattern of trees and hybrids next to the town hall on both sides would be an easy way to save pwp since you have a big open spot where they can be further used. 
Common PWP used for parks are the jungle gym, the red boot sculpture, the tire bench, drinking fountain, and a popular QR code
of a sand box. Placing easter eggs, presents, and cakes nearby is also really cute. 
Personaly, I like the idea of having the paths surrounded by an alternating bush and flower pattern, I have something like that that 
surround my river. Having a flower in between bushed makes certain locations more accessible and thats why I like the idea. 
What you have done with your light posts is basically the same thing I have done with mine but the main problem with it is that it take up a big amount of pwp so what I did was replace every other light post with a tree instead. I don't know if that makes sense but you should visit my dream town to get a better idea, if you like. 
The way I go about dealing with massive spaces is turning them into individual quadrants. I recently made a town that has a giant open space you can look at it to get a better idea. Idk the DA but if you search "Dog Park" it should appear, the mayor's name is Bijoux. 
I hope this helps, cheers!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Richluna said:


> Hi, please visit my town!!!! Still working on it!! Thabk you very much!! ��
> 
> Town: Rosewood
> DA: 4C00-003C-748A



Love the path work!
The upper left corner nest to retail, underneath the cedar stump, I feel like there should be something there, it leads up to that area and there isn't really anything there, maybe put a gift? 
I really like the entrance plaza thing, in front of the train station.
The stumps below the statue fountain, it would look extra good if they were special.
Usually having one square paths makes things constricting and hard to navigate but in your town it really works.
The rock area, so creative, I've never seen a bamboo and rock thing combination like that, and diagonally, so cool! 
I wish to see more hybrids aside from this, it's a very nice town, fun to walk around in.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 7, 2017)

Elo said:


> I'd love some ideas for landscaping and/or pwp placement if you get a chance! I know I want to put a wisteria trellis where my hybrid breeding is at, but I have no idea what to do with the rest of the town.
> 
> Virmire 4D00-003E-898D



I like your path pattern, I bet it looks very pretty during the summer. Maybe out line parts of the path with bushes, tree stumps, or bamboo cutoffs. Maybe the brown cutoff bamboo would look extra nice because it could match the brown of the pavement. 
You have a big open space right below the town plaza, maybe put a park there? I'm not sure what kind of town you are going for...
A good way to start is to get all of your permanent villagers and then place down paths to connect them together with other major buildings and bridges. After you do that it will be easier to landscape the town. Maybe check out the dream address thread and look through others towns for inspiration. 
Love your signature art by the way!

- - - Post Merge - - -



treetops said:


> Hi there! Could you please give me advice for my town, Platinum?
> 
> A few things to note - this town is going to be an autumn town, even though it's set in winter at a moment. I'm also planning to kick one of my villagers out (Rod) so that I can find a better spot for my tenth villager. And my town is far from complete. It looks like a garbage tip right now with items everywhere, but I hope that isn't a big deal!
> 
> 7C00-003E-9DBD.



Getting rid of Rod leaves you with a really nice big area perfect for development. 
It's looking good, it shows that you are really planning things out. Maybe check out a town called Vesper its autumn, it's somewhere on tumblr. 
The possibilities of your town are limitless right now. Aside from having the season down keeping in mind if you want it to look more foresty or more modern will also help.

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> I need advice!!! ;-; I feel like my town is missing something but idk what, I love my hybrids but idk what to do to make my town look nicer & more aesthetically pleasing !!
> 
> 
> DA: 6C00-0015-A549



Putting a border in the paths would help, as in a 6 pattern path. Your town needs bushes, that will make it look less bare.
There are certain spots that have house plots outlined, are those old or future plans? If they are for future villagers it cool, if not, you should get rid of them. 
Having a particular theme in mind whether that means a modern town, a color themed town, and so forth really helps one develop the town.


----------



## Pinkpalacexo (Feb 7, 2017)

Mine is currently still a WIP but would love feedback! mine is 
5D00-OO3E-8865


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 7, 2017)

Britterbee said:


> 4F00-002C-75D4
> I'm definitely in need of some help. My town isn't done and I still have a few empty spaces to fill, but I'm at my max for PWP's! I already plan to breed more hybrids and add in some tree stumps for little sitting areas. I'm also thinking about demolishing the 2 signs I have by the beach to make room for more projects, but I feel like they add a nice touch so idk.



I really like your signature, it is so cute!
What a pretty path!
Budgeting pwps can be pretty tricky, I struggled quiet a bit with that. Everyone who uses light posts seems to struggle with this.
If you want to keep your signs up you could get rid of the bridge right below Bee's house and maybe put a pretty flower and bush arrangement there or you could also get rid of the log bench next to the campsite and switch it out for special tree stumps. 
Putting a tree tunnel leading up to the campground would look really cool. 
Having empty spots and no pwps are good places to make stump sitting areas, symmetrical bush/tree/flower designs, place to leave gifts, or do fun qr stuff like a tennis court or swimming pool. You could also add another villager to fill up space.


----------



## Richluna (Feb 7, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> Love the path work!
> The upper left corner nest to retail, underneath the cedar stump, I feel like there should be something there, it leads up to that area and there isn't really anything there, maybe put a gift?
> I really like the entrance plaza thing, in front of the train station.
> The stumps below the statue fountain, it would look extra good if they were special.
> ...



Thank you very much for taking the time to review mu dream town!!!
I will take your comenta in consideration to complete my town, currently working on getinf lots of hybrids, and need to get some PWP which Im' m waiting some villagers to request and fill tue empty spaces, really glad tou enjoy it , thank you very mich again


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 7, 2017)

Pinkpalacexo said:


> Mine is currently still a WIP but would love feedback! mine is
> 5D00-OO3E-8865


Walking from the town plaza to the wisteria pwp to retail, it is pretty but you can't run in that path without putting the flowers in danger, I don't know if you mind this but personally I like to make paths so that are in no danger vs being part of the path itself. 
Visit popular towns like the ones on tumblr to see how you fill up all that space. An empty town full of so much potential, I would love to visit it again once its complete/semi complete !


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, please could I have a bit of feedback? My da is 6B00-002F-42A8 Thanks!


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 8, 2017)

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> Hi, please could I have a bit of feedback? My da is 6B00-002F-42A8 Thanks!


I like your path work and the welcome sign is really cute. 
I feel like the illuminated tree pwp takes up a lot of pwp slots for such little space used in town, it is pretty but having extra pwp could help fill up other spaces. 
Your park is very cute and the area with the stumps and mushrooms is very creative. 
Your town is very cute, I like it.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 8, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> I like your path work and the welcome sign is really cute.
> I feel like the illuminated tree pwp takes up a lot of pwp slots for such little space used in town, it is pretty but having extra pwp could help fill up other spaces.
> Your park is very cute and the area with the stumps and mushrooms is very creative.
> Your town is very cute, I like it.



Thank you!


----------



## shannenenen (Feb 8, 2017)

Mine is nowhere near done, but I'd like your thoughts on flower combinations and what to do with the empty strip of land at the bottom of my map (where the hybrid garden currently is).


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you for your feedback! I was already planning on adding some stumps once I get a silver axe. I'll see what I can come up with for gardening those empty spaces. I really appreciate your input!


----------



## the_bria (Feb 8, 2017)

5A00-003C-641C
i would appreciate a general critique.  i'm not quite done with it but i feel like i've come a long way.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 8, 2017)

shannenenen said:


> Mine is nowhere near done, but I'd like your thoughts on flower combinations and what to do with the empty strip of land at the bottom of my map (where the hybrid garden currently is).
> View attachment 194042



I really like your pathwork and how organized your town is; it is very pleasing to the eye. 
Are you going for a particular color scheme? Figuring out what colors you want to be more prominent will help a lot. 
If you want to use all flowers what I did was match the fruit trees with the flowers plus an extra different colored flower. For example, cherry trees with red flowers (matching red) and then adding white flower (extra color). 
You could put a park on the bottom strip. You could also put a symmetrical placement of pwps like two topiaries with a windmill in the middle or two benches and a fountain or something like that. 
I really like how your town is coming along, the way it is organized and how your developed areas are makes it look so promising. I really look forward to seeing it further developed, I like the way you design.

- - - Post Merge - - -



the_bria said:


> 5A00-003C-641C
> i would appreciate a general critique.  i'm not quite done with it but i feel like i've come a long way.



I like your path design, very unique combination of colors. Maybe change the bridges to the brick ones to better match the path. 
It would be nice to have the light posts that you have to the right of the plaza on the left of the plaza as well.
The white and yellow bench, maybe make them the same bench and make it a symmetrical thing with the flower bed or changes one of the benches to a completely different pwp. 
I like the fountain area in the entrance of the town and the foresty strip where the campsite is. 
The three light posts near the town hall and upper bridge, I don't think it needs so many so close to each other, maybe get rid of a couple, it will give you extra pwps. I struggled with having many light posts early on in developing my town. They are very pretty and fun to use but the problem with them is that they can take a lot of pwp slots and occupy too little of space since they are only 1x1.  What I did to save pwp was change every other light post with a tree instead. You can check it out if you like, my DA is in my description.
Your town map and layout is very nice, it has a lot of potential. 
Also, I like potatoes too. lol


----------



## shannenenen (Feb 9, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> I really like your pathwork and how organized your town is; it is very pleasing to the eye.
> Are you going for a particular color scheme? Figuring out what colors you want to be more prominent will help a lot.
> If you want to use all flowers what I did was match the fruit trees with the flowers plus an extra different colored flower. For example, cherry trees with red flowers (matching red) and then adding white flower (extra color).
> You could put a park on the bottom strip. You could also put a symmetrical placement of pwps like two topiaries with a windmill in the middle or two benches and a fountain or something like that.
> I really like how your town is coming along, the way it is organized and how your developed areas are makes it look so promising. I really look forward to seeing it further developed, I like the way you design.



Thanks for your input! I'll have to keep some of that in mind. Thanks for visiting c:


----------



## the_bria (Feb 9, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> I really like your pathwork and how organized your town is; it is very pleasing to the eye.
> Are you going for a particular color scheme? Figuring out what colors you want to be more prominent will help a lot.
> If you want to use all flowers what I did was match the fruit trees with the flowers plus an extra different colored flower. For example, cherry trees with red flowers (matching red) and then adding white flower (extra color).
> You could put a park on the bottom strip. You could also put a symmetrical placement of pwps like two topiaries with a windmill in the middle or two benches and a fountain or something like that.
> ...



thanks for your input!  the only reason for all the street lamps is to save certain areas from random house move ins. i don't have the patience to do the plot reset trick.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 9, 2017)

the_bria said:


> thanks for your input!  the only reason for all the street lamps is to save certain areas from random house move ins. i don't have the patience to do the plot reset trick.



Apparently with the new update putting patterns down in areas where you don't want villagers to move in works now. I haven't experienced this though because I haven't moved in any new villagers recently.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 9, 2017)

You can check out my town. It's pretty minimalist when it comes to landscaping, but I like the simplicity of it.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 9, 2017)

Nooblord said:


> You can check out my town. It's pretty minimalist when it comes to landscaping, but I like the simplicity of it.



I have visited your town multiple times actually. lol
I really like it, I like your paths, your pick of pwps and their placement. I look forward to seeing it when it's green out. Great town!


----------



## BeatlesFan789 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi! I'd appreciate if you could check out my dream. I'm going for a clean/semimodern looking town with a forested area up to the northwest. Most of the town just has patterns out to plan things but a few of my areas of confusion are with the area in front of my house, the area by Kyle and Zell's houses, and the area around the sides of the caf?. i don't know if I want pattern paths or not yet. Also, I'm still putting work into my house on the exterior and interior.

Thanks!

DA: 4C00-003F-91E3
Town: Rainier


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 9, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> I have visited your town multiple times actually. lol
> I really like it, I like your paths, your pick of pwps and their placement. I look forward to seeing it when it's green out. Great town!



Oh, thanks for the visits, lol.
Yeah, I can't wait for the snow to melt, I miss seeing grass.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 9, 2017)

BeatlesFan789 said:


> Hi! I'd appreciate if you could check out my dream. I'm going for a clean/semimodern looking town with a forested area up to the northwest. Most of the town just has patterns out to plan things but a few of my areas of confusion are with the area in front of my house, the area by Kyle and Zell's houses, and the area around the sides of the caf?. i don't know if I want pattern paths or not yet. Also, I'm still putting work into my house on the exterior and interior.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Yay for semimodern towns!
Nooblord has a cool semimodern town if you wanna check it out.
You can have main paths that lead up to important buildings and bridges and then leave the rest unpathed. 
I really like your plans, it looks very promising. 
Around Kyle and Zells house, you could put light posts around or you could put topiaries with trees or a zen area or maybe the tokyo tower or cube sculpture. 
The entrance to your house is going to look gorgeous the way you have it layed out right now. Adding a row of trees on both sides or nice flower patterns would be more than enough to complete the area. 
Between your house and the bridge would be a perfect place for a park. 
You could make the cafe area a plaza and put benches and light posts on both sides so that its symmetrical thing. 
I look foward to seeing the progression of your town, I bet it will look great when completed.


----------



## BeatlesFan789 (Feb 9, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> Yay for semimodern towns!
> Nooblord has a cool semimodern town if you wanna check it out.
> You can have main paths that lead up to important buildings and bridges and then leave the rest unpathed.
> I really like your plans, it looks very promising.
> ...



Thanks so much for the advice!! I'll keep you posted on it


----------



## Durk (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm currently working on my town of Fabulae. The town is supposed to be like a little foresty world that tells the story of four seasonal gods: Mayor Autumn and residents Winter, Spring and Summer. I've already created both Autumn and Winter. Spring's house is going to be close to the windmill, but I still have to chose a spot for Summer. Both Autumn and Winter's houses aren't finished yet, but Autumn's going to have a little witchy house and Winter runs the town inn!

As far as landscaping goes, I've partly finished a few sections. Almost the entire right part of the town is done, but I still need to decorate it a bit more and maybe change up a few things. I'm currently working on the left side, which is going to be a really dense forest with a lot of rocks and mushrooms. Just the right environment for Autumn, who loves to be alone and isolated. The area above the river at the left from Winter's house is probably going to be an illuminated garden, but I'm still indecisive about it. At last there's the middle bottom part, which I'm probably going to put Summer's house. Think he might like a nice view on the ocean. But I'm still thinking about the area around is. There's still a lot of pwp's I'd like to place in my town, but I guess I'd have to sacrifice some of them if I really don't have any space left.

I hope this gave you some knowledge about the vision I have for my town. I hope you'll enjoy the town for what it is at the moment. There's still a lot of designs on the ground that I use for planning out my town, but you'll just have to look past those.

Edit: literally forgot to add my dream address. I actually hate myself. Anyway, it's 6C00-0014-8499.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you for the background information of your town. I really like your idea and vision, very cool.
The light posts on the plaza look really cool.
I wish more of the tree stumps near the campsite were special. 
The planks look great, I have never seen them before. 
I really like how your town is developing, and all those cedars, gorgeous!


----------



## MitsuoP (Feb 10, 2017)

Do you mind visiting Tsunteru? I'd really appreciate it !
4E00- 0017-01DF


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Feb 10, 2017)

Mine is in my sig. Thank you!


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you that would be SO helpful! I want to make my town look nicer than it currently does but I don't know where to start. I like the idea of a fairytale town but that is so overused lol, maybe a rustic looking town or a perhaps a mix of both!. My dream address is 7D00-002B-DFBC. Tysm in advance xx ♥


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 12, 2017)

MayorOfSackville said:


> Mine is in my sig. Thank you!



Nice theme, the colors look very pretty. Maybe get rid of the leftover flowers that dont match like the purple violets I see around. There is a tumblr town that is all yellow, I can't remember its name but you can look it up for further inspiration.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 12, 2017)

Visit Canaan please?  Type "Emmaka" into the player name.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 12, 2017)

MitsuoP said:


> Do you mind visiting Tsunteru? I'd really appreciate it !
> 4E00- 0017-01DF



Whenever I try to visit your dream town my game tell me I can't fall asleep. I'm not sure why this happens because all other towns work fine, I'm sorry. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DivaBlueGirl said:


> Thank you that would be SO helpful! I want to make my town look nicer than it currently does but I don't know where to start. I like the idea of a fairytale town but that is so overused lol, maybe a rustic looking town or a perhaps a mix of both!. My dream address is 7D00-002B-DFBC. Tysm in advance xx ♥



Very cute paths, perfect for a fairytale town. Maybe fully connect the paths to mayor buildings and bridges. You can align the paths with flowers and bushes. Picking what kind of colors you want to use will help pick the right flowers to use. The town is very underdeveloped, maybe add more trees while waiting for pwp or make patterns to place down in places where you want pwp/bushes/trees.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Visit Canaan please?  Type "Emmaka" into the player name.



I've visited your town before, I really like your mayor's outfit. I like your town and its path work.


----------



## nSound (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello! Could you give me a few tips on my dream town? It has a few empty spots, and the paths are not that developed. I'm working on placement too, so I'll need help on trees, bushes, and flowers. Hopefully you can help me on design and pattern too. It would be great if you could give me advice out of this topic too if you'd like.

DA: 4B00-0040-A47B


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh.  Well thanks, I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## hamster (Feb 13, 2017)

6B00-0041-449E

I've basically only been working on this town for 3 days. I got a new copy for myself for Christmas but I decided to do a lot now.
I think it's looking good, especially around the train station but there are lots of bits that are still unfinished and it looks dull.
It's a forest themed down and I'm thinking of adding symbolism of spirituality and purity. I've already (kind of) done that at the bottom of my town.
Do you think I should use paths? I'm thinking of using those single rocks & I found one for every season but I'm not sure if I should use them. They could make my town look less plain but I kind of want a town that has no QR paths.
Any advice on how to improve/go further with my town is much appreciated, too.
thanks!
might seem weird, but i'd also like you to review Milky's second floor if that's not too much.


----------



## LadyRainb (Feb 13, 2017)

Fruitcup! Thank you for making this thread.  I'm visiting the dream towns here, too!
But I can't visit my town when I add it here! My dream address is in my profile. 
Or, please check out this thread I made!

Thanks, Fruitcup!  I will be updating my second town today. Gonna fix the beach.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 13, 2017)

nSound said:


> Hello! Could you give me a few tips on my dream town? It has a few empty spots, and the paths are not that developed. I'm working on placement too, so I'll need help on trees, bushes, and flowers. Hopefully you can help me on design and pattern too. It would be great if you could give me advice out of this topic too if you'd like.
> 
> DA: 4B00-0040-A47B



I like your path, I haven't seen that one before. 
An easy thing to do with flowers and bushes is align them with the paths. 
The jungle gym, it's all alone, why not move it to one of the empty spots and make a developed park? It could be above retail. 
You have paths surrounding some of your villager's houses, you should add that surround paths to all houses. 
The top strip of land to the right, you can have that path lead up to a pwp or maybe have a couple of tree stumps and make it a sitting area to save pwp. 
Symmetry is an easy way to go too, for example you can put another perfect orange tree to mirror the one in front of the cafe.
Your town is very promising, it's a nice map too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ekcriptia said:


> 6B00-0041-449E
> 
> I've basically only been working on this town for 3 days. I got a new copy for myself for Christmas but I decided to do a lot now.
> I think it's looking good, especially around the train station but there are lots of bits that are still unfinished and it looks dull.
> ...



About the paths, that's a very personal choice. Personally, I find that with a few stepping stones it makes it easier to tell where one should go, which I really appreciate. But then again, that is not always necessary and sometimes the paths make sense without QRs. Try both and see what you think.
Some spaces seem pretty blank, maybe add more bushes or even mushrooms. Gyroids would look cool here and there too or maybe a fruit underneath its tree. 
You could have a sign somewhere to show spirituality and purity. 
Mushroom circles are a fun thing to use in this type of town too. 

Omg, you got the glue set!! So cool, I had been dying to see it in game. 
A fruit basket on the floor is kinda weird, you wouldn't really see that in a kitchen. It is a quiet kitchen, I'm not sure if that's what you are going for but adding music gives it more character. I like my room entrances to be fully unblocked. Maybe make a thread asking for kitchen rooms? I'm not that good with interior decoration tbh.. 

But, yeah, great start!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyRainb said:


> Fruitcup! Thank you for making this thread.  I'm visiting the dream towns here, too!
> But I can't visit my town when I add it here! My dream address is in my profile.
> Or, please check out this thread I made!
> 
> Thanks, Fruitcup!  I will be updating my second town today. Gonna fix the beach.



Thank you for posting in the thread. 
Feel free to leave your advice for the towns posted here too. 

I visited Shamplin. Nice path work, I like the roads, very well organized, I like how it makes everything very accessible. 
Maybe change the stumps to special stumps, the ones in front of the plaza. 
Having palm trees right before the ramp is very clever, I haven't seen that done before. 
Maybe put more gifts in the park, what I did with mine was put easter eggs on the floor since they look colorful and playful and that matches those pwps.  
The area with the two houses looks very cool, I wanted to do something like that before but it didn't really work out. You really got the look down. 
I don't understand the purpose of the two signs in front of the pond. 
Nice town, it makes me like the snow more.


----------



## nSound (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! Really helpful!  Hopefully I can show you my new improved town soon!


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 1, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## creamyy (Mar 1, 2017)

thoughts on my town Rosedale? 6A00 0043 CF8B


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 1, 2017)

creamyy said:


> thoughts on my town Rosedale? 6A00 0043 CF8B



I like your outfits and gifts
Your paths are very pretty too
I always see tumblr signs but never instagram ones, cool
I wish overall there were more tall plants,having only flowers and bushes can make it look a bit barren in a way
I usually don't go into houses but the back room of your mayor's house is really cool. It is so simple but it really looks great, makes me want to be there.
I fell in the wisteria trellis, good one. lol
Your beach sign!! So creative, funny and scary!
Very pretty town.


----------



## Sidney (Mar 1, 2017)

My town is unfished. DA in signature. Going for a pastel fairytale theme


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 2, 2017)

Pinkbabydoll said:


> My town is unfished. DA in signature. Going for a pastel fairytale theme



Our Home, what a precious name
You have a very unique color of paths, I bet it looks very pretty during the day
I like how your flag matches the path color
It seems like a lot of pavement between the town hall and cafe 
I feel like your town need more trees, I think more fruit trees than any other kind of tree, it will match well with how colorful your town is
Personally i like to connect my paths, I'm not sure if that it part of your plan but if you do so it will make everything more clear and accessible 
If I knew more about what you were doing with each individual area I think I could get a better vision of your town, but overall it seems very promising. I look forward to seeing its development.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 2, 2017)

DA: 4D00-001C-925B


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 2, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> DA: 4D00-001C-925B



What do you want advice on?


----------



## Sidney (Mar 2, 2017)

I am planning on connecting my paths, I have a few more pwps to build and tree and flower patches first, and I'm focusing on theming my villager's house more at the moment. Thank you so much for your kind words, I will definitely ask for advice again when I'm closer to finishing


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> What do you want advice on?



My House and just some landscaping advice


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> My House and just some landscaping advice



You have a few empty space. You can make a path leading to the end of the top thin strip of land, maybe make it lead to a sitting area or a gift or line it with trees and make a small orchard. 
Maybe mirror the illuminated heart pwp landscape/design to the side across the path to make a symmetrical path that leads down to the town plaza. 
Cute flag
Maybe put bushes in the area of land right below the town plaza, where the fairytale lamps are, before crossing below the river. 
Maybe change the middle bridge to the fairytale one to match the light posts. 
The area to that the left bridge leads up to is a perfect area for a park or a nice pwp installment, like a fountain or trellis with bushes  and flowers. 
I don't really comment much on interiors because I don't know much furniture and placement. 
Your town is very promising, it will be very pretty once complete. 
I like how you used jacobs ladders and the flat mushrooms together.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> You have a few empty space. You can make a path leading to the end of the top thin strip of land, maybe make it lead to a sitting area or a gift or line it with trees and make a small orchard.
> Maybe mirror the illuminated heart pwp landscape/design to the side across the path to make a symmetrical path that leads down to the town plaza.
> Cute flag
> Maybe put bushes in the area of land right below the town plaza, where the fairytale lamps are, before crossing below the river.
> ...



Thank you so so much!
I'm saving the bottom half of my town for all my villagers and my side characters so thats why theres a big space to the left. I'm trying to see where villagers plant their house before I do anything with the upper half of my town but I hope to add some more park like themed PWP's


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 3, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Thank you so so much!
> I'm saving the bottom half of my town for all my villagers and my side characters so thats why theres a big space to the left. I'm trying to see where villagers plant their house before I do anything with the upper half of my town but I hope to add some more park like themed PWP's



Ahh good idea, that is basically what I did with my town, with a lot of plot resetting. Good luck!


----------



## friendlycat (Mar 3, 2017)

mind giving me some advice? i'm not really sure what to do as far as pwp and tree placement and I don't know what to do in the big space in the bottom left. i'd like to maybe have more fruit trees and definitely more cedar tree and just trees in general tbh. also I don't know what train station would really fit with my town, honestly the default might look better. I think i'd like some kinda forest-y thing I really want like a lot of trees but I have trouble comitting to actually putting them down in one place. also idk if the small little mushroom thing in the top right looks good? sorry if this is a lot I just have trouble with landscaping I guess, my dream address is 5D00-0040-003A


----------



## NightGale100 (Mar 3, 2017)

Do you mind taking a look at my town? It's a WIP but I would appreciate it if I got some tips and feedback on the paths and placement of the PWP's. Also, feel free to give me loads of opinions, I need em!
Dream Address:5F00-002D-C90A


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 4, 2017)

friendlycat said:


> mind giving me some advice? i'm not really sure what to do as far as pwp and tree placement and I don't know what to do in the big space in the bottom left. i'd like to maybe have more fruit trees and definitely more cedar tree and just trees in general tbh. also I don't know what train station would really fit with my town, honestly the default might look better. I think i'd like some kinda forest-y thing I really want like a lot of trees but I have trouble comitting to actually putting them down in one place. also idk if the small little mushroom thing in the top right looks good? sorry if this is a lot I just have trouble with landscaping I guess, my dream address is 5D00-0040-003A



It is not a lot at all, the more information the better.
Right off he bat, wow, great rose combo. 
Usually what people do when it comes to planting trees is that they align the trees too close to the paths and it can make a town look constricted and overly organized while at the same time leaving large empty spaces. To fix this, in the area of trouble, one should place a pwp in the empty spot and work the trees and flowers around it. You could also use bushes to align your paths, it gives your town more bulk but without the lack of vision that many trees can provide.
So, keeping in mind what I stated above, you can put multiple pwp in the empty bottom left, a park would be easiest (and cutest really), or a picnic set and windmill, a sitting area with special stumps, log bench, fire pit, trees, mushrooms, so many possible options, but it is up to you and your vision. 
These roses man, so pretty, makes your town look ethereal, I usually don't like night towns but the roses look so good at night. Maybe make an illuminated park? That is, if you plan on having a night time dream.. 
Some of the villagers don't have gold roses around them, are they not permanent? Or is there a reason for this? Also, not all the villagers have a path leading up to their house, is this intentional? 
I like the mushroom thing on top, I have something similar but smaller in my town. I think you might be hesitant on it because it is the only part of your town that looks that different, so it really make its stand out.  
I hope this helps, nice town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NightGale100 said:


> Do you mind taking a look at my town? It's a WIP but I would appreciate it if I got some tips and feedback on the paths and placement of the PWP's. Also, feel free to give me loads of opinions, I need em!
> Dream Address:5F00-002D-C90A



Maybe make paths in the bottom half of town as well? Unless you are going for a organized top and a forest type bottom. 
You could make a park area next to the cafe, above the police station. 
If your villagers are permanent it is a good thing to work around them. A good first step is connecting all the villagers houses to paths, you can form main and side paths like this. Once you do this you will slowly start to form a kind of grid with empty lots forming between the the paths and like that it may be more easy to landscape and decide what kind of pwp to put in those empty spaces. I hope this makes sense...
You cutoff the small strip of land to the top left with the line of bushes. You could put a secluded hammock up there, or a secluded house, or sitting area, or energy area by using the turbine and solar panel. In other words, you can basically make any area whatever you want once you divide each area you have into smaller once so you can work on them with more ease and organization. 
If you are going for a forest-y town instead, maybe a more organic approach with less structure can be used. By this I mean less paths and more "random things". But since I see use of brick paths I don't think this is what you are going for. 
Is it going to be a fall themed town? I ask because it is saved in fall. The paths look really good with the other colors in the game during this season. Tumblr and youtube have some really nice towns to look at for inspiration. 
Good luck and have fun landscaping!


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 29, 2017)

Bump! 
If I take a picture of an area of your town, can I upload it to my new tumblr blog? 
(I would put the DA in it as well)


----------



## MayorCasper (Mar 29, 2017)

I'd love some advice for my town, Mayview! I'm going for an organized, modern town. I'm looking for ways to make it look more modern. My color theme is white, dark purple, light purple, and blue. 

DA: 5e00-0044-6edc

I'd love for you to post pictures of my town!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 29, 2017)

Would you be willing to do suggestions for pictures? I don't have a dream suit or a way to put my town online right now. If not thanks anyway I love reading your advice for people's towns it's really good.


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 29, 2017)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Would you be willing to do suggestions for pictures? I don't have a dream suit or a way to put my town online right now. If not thanks anyway I love reading your advice for people's towns it's really good.



I'm not sure how much I can help you with just a picture but I am more than willing to try.


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 29, 2017)

MayorCasper said:


> I'd love some advice for my town, Mayview! I'm going for an organized, modern town. I'm looking for ways to make it look more modern. My color theme is white, dark purple, light purple, and blue.
> 
> DA: 5e00-0044-6edc
> 
> I'd love for you to post pictures of my town!



I love modern towns, my second town Cat Isle is modern if you'd like to visit. If you know any other modern towns, feel free to share them, I have a few on my first post. 
An easy way to make a town seem more modern is by using many pwps with lights on them. For example, the electric billboard thing, the tokyo tower, street lights, etc. 
Very interesting and unique town layout.
Very clever bush layout next to the town hall
Maybe mirror the left peach tree and put the same layout to the right of retail? 
I kinda wish Nicholas's house lined up with the illuminated arch or maybe mirror the other side of the stature fountain so that it is one big plaza thing
It is kinda weird how the street to the left of the illuminated clock leads to nothing on its way down, maybe put a pwp around there
I like how the bulletin in placed
Overall, what a great town! I will definitely be visiting again. I love how organized it is, everything is so easily accessible, very clean. Once again, great town!


----------



## forestyne (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi, thank you for the advice you gave me! I started to implement a theme in my town, the one I went for was a 'forest village' type of theme. If you have the time and it's not too much of a hassle, could you maybe check it out, critique it and see what you think? I've also started to plant bushes, but I'm not quite there yet with it all...

There's a large empty space next to and around my mayor's house and I'm unsure of what to put there. Could you give me some ideas?

Thank you very much in advance!!






Mayor Hunter of Wishfall
Dream Address: 6C00-0015-A549​


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 30, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Hi, thank you for the advice you gave me! I started to implement a theme in my town, the one I went for was a 'forest village' type of theme. If you have the time and it's not too much of a hassle, could you maybe check it out, critique it and see what you think? I've also started to plant bushes, but I'm not quite there yet with it all...
> 
> There's a large empty space next to and around my mayor's house and I'm unsure of what to put there. Could you give me some ideas?
> 
> ...


You say you are going for a forest type town but I feel like you need more trees for that feeling to be fully expressed. Also, I'm not sure how well a modern house works in said environment. 
Since you have a scarecrow in front of the mayor's house you can make a small field with QR codes, or maybe put two flower garden pwps and make that a crop, or use a fence and put turnips in it or persimmons to make it look like pumpkin. If you follow this theme, to your left you can put a fruit orchard or a water well for the plants. 
Another thing you can do is tuck a private hammock next to the house or make a sitting stump area, or use the log bench. 
What many do with their mayor's house is give it a special walkway/ entrance, this is achived with a certain level of symmetry and one or more focal points, like the use of a pwp. Keeping this in mind, the possibilities are endless. 
I really like your paths, I love the red brick bridges but never seem to find a fitting path design to go along with it and you found it. I like how your town is being organized and I look forward to seeing its progression.


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 30, 2017)

If anyone wants to give me feedback on my town Arboleda please feel free to do so! I have been trying to find ways to improve it but I'm in a rut, I can't tell if I am happy with it or not.


----------



## hamster (Mar 30, 2017)

hey, do you mind reviewing my town again? i've done a lot since then
6B00-0048-8905
thank you!


----------



## MayorCasper (Mar 30, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> I love modern towns, my second town Cat Isle is modern if you'd like to visit. If you know any other modern towns, feel free to share them, I have a few on my first post.
> An easy way to make a town seem more modern is by using many pwps with lights on them. For example, the electric billboard thing, the tokyo tower, street lights, etc.
> Very interesting and unique town layout.
> Very clever bush layout next to the town hall
> ...



Thanks so much!  Great advice. The road that leads to nothing actually leads to another entrance to my orchard, but I guess that isn't super clear! I'll definitely be switching some things around. Thanks again!


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 30, 2017)

Cherub said:


> hey, do you mind reviewing my town again? i've done a lot since then
> 6B00-0048-8905
> thank you!



Clever placement of the pitfall in front of the town tree, very original
I really like the time of day it is saved
Over all placement of things flows really well, it is unorganized in an organized way
I feel like it can still use more trees. I like the use of bamboo but the main problem it can cause is that it can leave a place feeling more empty than another tree like a cedar.
I really like weaving my way through the homes and pwps, it makes it really feel like a forest. 
It shows that you are being fun and creative with your town and that makes it very fun to be in.


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## hamster (Mar 31, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> Clever placement of the pitfall in front of the town tree, very original
> I really like the time of day it is saved
> Over all placement of things flows really well, it is unorganized in an organized way
> I feel like it can still use more trees. I like the use of bamboo but the main problem it can cause is that it can leave a place feeling more empty than another tree like a cedar.
> ...



thanks again, i was planning to plant cedars in my bamboo area but they all wither since they're only allowed in the north or something. i'll probably add regular saplings and more shoots, but i'm glad you liked it! i was a little worried about my pwp placements hahah


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 31, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> If anyone wants to give me feedback on my town Arboleda please feel free to do so! I have been trying to find ways to improve it but I'm in a rut, I can't tell if I am happy with it or not.



I love Arboleda! That symmetry is fantastic (drools).  I like how you have little trinkets around your town (the balloon, gyroid, and pears). I almost thought Piper was a snowman at first glance. Your town looks amazing the way it is.  However, if you are looking to change things up, I would put PWPs where the bushes are in front of Henry and Erik's house. Maybe some statue fountains, tulip topiaries, or flower arches if they will fit (not sure how close you can get to their houses). You could also try varying some of the sizes of your paths based on where they lead such as the 3 width path you have leading up to the town hall.  You can put PWPs in the middle of the paths as well if they were wider.

You can review my town if you want to (I think modern towns are amazing too!). I'd love some advice on PWP placement. Some of mine seem like they were randomly placed to me(the stonehenge, picnic blanket, wisteria trellis). Not sure if it's just me though. DA is in signature.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 1, 2017)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I love Arboleda! That symmetry is fantastic (drools).  I like how you have little trinkets around your town (the balloon, gyroid, and pears). I almost thought Piper was a snowman at first glance. Your town looks amazing the way it is.  However, if you are looking to change things up, I would put PWPs where the bushes are in front of Henry and Erik's house. Maybe some statue fountains, tulip topiaries, or flower arches if they will fit (not sure how close you can get to their houses). You could also try varying some of the sizes of your paths based on where they lead such as the 3 width path you have leading up to the town hall.  You can put PWPs in the middle of the paths as well if they were wider.
> 
> You can review my town if you want to (I think modern towns are amazing too!). I'd love some advice on PWP placement. Some of mine seem like they were randomly placed to me(the stonehenge, picnic blanket, wisteria trellis). Not sure if it's just me though. DA is in signature.



Funny you bring up, the bush area, its one of the places I doubted the most.. I didn't think about varying the path widths around there before; you gave me a good idea. By the way, my second (hacked) town, Cat Isle, is a modern town, if you want to check it out.
Oh! I recognize your town, I have visited before; very memorable, specially because of its modern theme and unique path work. 
One thing I find many modern towns have is a certain level of symmetry, that light park below the train station, it's killer! Makes me want to go back and forth forever!
I don't mind your pwp, everything looks great how you placed it. The way you sectioned your tower, zen bell, and villagers area with the use of paths is very unique, I see now how you came up with your suggestion suggestion!
Thank you for reviewing my town, it really helped me fix up my town (a lot)! My second (hacked) town, Cat Isle, is a modern town, if you want to check it out.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 1, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> Funny you bring up, the bush area, its one of the places I doubted the most.. I didn't think about varying the path widths around there before; you gave me a good idea. By the way, my second (hacked) town, Cat Isle, is a modern town, if you want to check it out.
> Oh! I recognize your town, I have visited before; very memorable, specially because of its modern theme and unique path work.
> One thing I find many modern towns have is a certain level of symmetry, that light park below the train station, it's killer! Makes me want to go back and forth forever!
> I don't mind your pwp, everything looks great how you placed it. The way you sectioned your tower, zen bell, and villagers area with the use of paths is very unique, I see now how you came up with your suggestion suggestion!
> Thank you for reviewing my town, it really helped me fix up my town (a lot)! My second (hacked) town, Cat Isle, is a modern town, if you want to check it out.



Cool! Glad you got some new ideas. Thanks for the review.


----------



## harm0niii (Apr 1, 2017)

I wouldn't mind some feedback! I'm trying to go for a kind of superhero-y vibe (A Mayor by day, Vigilante by night kind of thing). Also to note: It's still a wip; I do plan on eventually putting in the final fourth house, he will be kind of the underground mafia type, the real bad guy of the town! 
_+The northern part of the map is intentionally more foresty and wild, and the southern is more precise and clean!_

DA:*4C00-004B-A7C7*

And i'll definitely give your town a visit later on today ^^


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 1, 2017)

harm0niii said:


> I wouldn't mind some feedback! I'm trying to go for a kind of superhero-y vibe (A Mayor by day, Vigilante by night kind of thing). Also to note: It's still a wip; I do plan on eventually putting in the final fourth house, he will be kind of the underground mafia type, the real bad guy of the town!
> _+The northern part of the map is intentionally more foresty and wild, and the southern is more precise and clean!_
> 
> DA:*4C00-004B-A7C7*
> ...



Cool idea for a town, it makes it so much more fun!
Maybe connect all the villager houses to a pavement
I liked the time and rain, it sounds very pretty
You have a fairy tale clock and a torch, are you going for a particular theme in your time aside from the vigilante idea? 
Color coding flowers can really help unify a town.
I like your path intersections with the 4x4 squares
Maybe change the top water well to a zen themed thing so that it can match the bamboo and so that you don't repeat the pwp
It is feeling like a very cozy town and I like that. I look forward to seeing your town's progression.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 4, 2017)

I like to visit dream towns before I go to sleep, gimme yo codes!


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 4, 2017)

I think I've posted in here once before with my main town, but if you want to review my second town I'd greatly appreciate it! DA: 5D00-0054-FFF3


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm trying to think of how to improve my town, so any advice would be really appreciated.

(some background info, I want it to look like a town that someone actually plays in, but is nice enough for people to admire. I'm also trying to decide on PWPs and landscaping. So it's not finished yet, but any tips or constructive criticism would be great)

DA: 4F00 - 0049 - 6AA9
Eventide


----------



## Byngo (Apr 4, 2017)

DA: 4E00-0055-E38A

This is the town I've had since I got the game all the way back in June 2013. I haven't checked on it for about a year until a couple hours ago to spruce it up and update the game. some notes: ignore the mules; they're storage characters. also also the entrance to the campground doesn't quite look right because I didn't realize that's where it went


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 5, 2017)

MightyMunchlax said:


> I think I've posted in here once before with my main town, but if you want to review my second town I'd greatly appreciate it! DA: 5D00-0054-FFF3



I like your town path; it is refreshing, that color is not seen very often. 
I like the of the entrance of the town hall, it must have been very planned out.
I feel like people don't use the blue bench often enough, I like how it looks underneath the cafe but the one thing that bothers me is the bell that clashes with the right bench.
I really like the area of the outdoor benches, the paths around it make it look extra great. 
I like how easily accessible everything is, my town is the same way. 
I wish the villagers area had more trees around them, to make the scene seem taller and less empty. 
I'm not exactly sure what kind of town you are going for, I feel like I could have given you a better review if I would have known the general theme you were going for. But it seems like a very promising town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Duzzel said:


> I'm trying to think of how to improve my town, so any advice would be really appreciated.
> 
> (some background info, I want it to look like a town that someone actually plays in, but is nice enough for people to admire. I'm also trying to decide on PWPs and landscaping. So it's not finished yet, but any tips or constructive criticism would be great)
> 
> ...



What do you mean by "that someone actually plays in"? If I knew this I could give you a better review. All I can say is this: 
A good rule of thumb is to have a theme or direction in mind while landscaping in a way that it creates nice unity among all the different elements of the game.
With this in mind all ideas of landscaping become beautiful landscapings.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 5, 2017)

I would love if you visited mine!

Town name:Bluebell 
Dream address: 4A00-0055-722E
Mayor: Ellie 
Themed:  A Cat Themed Town with Color theme Houses.
Note: also, I know my town is named bluebell, but there isnt much blue in it..please don't judge the town in that. This is my first town, and when I switched themes, I really didn't want to start all over with a different town name. 

Bluebell has some of the nicest kindest citizens inhabiting it. Mayor Ellie can't quite stop herself from bringing in stray teddy bears, Citizen Katra cannot see roaming lonely animals without wanting to keep them, and Citizen Coleen has opened up an orphanage for those poor lost forgotten Gyroids.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 5, 2017)

Byngo said:


> DA: 4E00-0055-E38A
> 
> This is the town I've had since I got the game all the way back in June 2013. I haven't checked on it for about a year until a couple hours ago to spruce it up and update the game. some notes: ignore the mules; they're storage characters. also also the entrance to the campground doesn't quite look right because I didn't realize that's where it went



Oh wow, welcome back to the community! What do you think about the update? Is that why you came back?
Nice paths
I feel like your town can use more bushes and even trees in certain areas. 
I like the garden on the top right with the topiaries, I think the stairs would have a better effect if the had bushes on their sides.
It is a nice town; it feels like a giant greenery museum park, which is cool.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 5, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> I like your town path; it is refreshing, that color is not seen very often.
> I like the of the entrance of the town hall, it must have been very planned out.
> I feel like people don't use the blue bench often enough, I like how it looks underneath the cafe but the one thing that bothers me is the bell that clashes with the right bench.
> I really like the area of the outdoor benches, the paths around it make it look extra great.
> ...



Oh, yeah I didn't explain it haha. It's supposed to be a modern/port/nautical town. Like Poseidon's portion of Olympus hence why he's a character. XD Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> What do you mean by "that someone actually plays in"? If I knew this I could give you a better review. All I can say is this:
> A good rule of thumb is to have a theme or direction in mind while landscaping in a way that it creates nice unity among all the different elements of the game.
> With this in mind all ideas of landscaping become beautiful landscapings.



I understand your confusion. After posting I was unhappy with my wording.

I appreciate your comment on developing a theme. Though I found myself not necessarily wanting to decide on one. If I could put it in any way I would initially say my theme is "a town" in general. 
I use ACNL to relax and help with anxiety. I'm working on it with leisure in mind, and the kind of leisure I'm referring to may have connotations of nostalgia. 

Though the game may not be deep enough to evoke such feelings, my inspiration is something along the lines of sentimentality and wistfulness. Eventually I will set the DA around 6:30 PM with sunset and the first sight of the stars.
So I'm hoping that my town becomes something that feels familiar. But in developing a town that most people (I hope) can relate to, I don't want it to end up being plain.

Sorry if that was unclear. But I deeply appreciate your insight ~


----------

